# You know i'm new..



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

What's the name of the tool to put the mean greens on the gearplate?The greens that come in a.w/j.l car's are they in the mean green catagory?My local hobby shop has afx (on a sheet,look very old)green on greens for $4 or $5 bucks each is that a deal?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The tool is an armature press. The JL/AW arms are not mean greens (though the poles are kind of olive-green). When pressing on a JL/AW arm, you must have the pressure exerted evenly on the outside of the arm. The JL/AW arm's comm plate is not as rigid as Aurora plates and and will warp when you press them on using the center of the comm surface.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I like my RTHO (Rick Terry) gear press. It comes with the required mandrels to properly set up the t-jet gear plate. Works perfectly first time everytime. All his tools and products are top of the line. 

Additionally I will recommend an inexpensive clearance guage for gear install. Contact Dennis Rutherford aka "bearsox"/Road Rage. Once I have the gear started I slip this simple guage in for the correct running clearance...again ....first time every time.

The 6 ohm (usually some wheres between 6.0 and 6.4 ohms) green/green arms are one of my favs and work nicely with a 9 tooth short track set up...or the 14 tooth leggier set up. Naturally you'll suffer some "hole loss" with the 14 tooth setup but you can get some back with tire profile. 

Note: As with all arms they are not created equally you have to weed through them. ohm them, check that the comm plate is conncentric to the arm shaft, and then carefully test fire them. Even so I have had the unlikliest candidates turn out to be screamers.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

What Bill said.....


----------



## Blitteer (Sep 12, 2008)

Marty,
I just happen to have a press from RT. I'll send it to you. I don't do T-jets any more. E-mail if you want it.
Bob


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Speaking of tools. Does anyone have a web address for JW's Tools?


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/JW.HTM


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Ogre.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks to all for info,and advice.


----------

